# new to this forum



## zionoir626 (Oct 13, 2014)

Hey guys....new to this forum not to game


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## jas101 (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome to the community bro!


----------



## BadGas (Oct 13, 2014)

Welcome to the best brother..


----------



## zionoir626 (Oct 13, 2014)

Thanks guys..........Though I'd drop in and see whats up over here......... always looking to learn new stuff and see whats going around.......... again thanks!!


----------



## ashoprep1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome


----------



## brazey (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to the community,


----------



## heavylifting1 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome to the forum take a look around.


----------



## SUPAFREAK76 (Oct 14, 2014)

Welcome bro


----------



## h-as.pharma (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to IMF!


----------



## dale.hawke1 (Oct 15, 2014)

Hi guys, I'm all new to this, and I thought I'd pop in and say hi. And take a look around


----------



## aminoman74 (Oct 15, 2014)

Welcome to the board.


----------



## evolutionpep (Oct 20, 2014)

Welcome!


----------

